# Banana Tom and the Playin House



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Kristen and I want to thank you, your family and friends for the ride over to Ft. McRee and the hospitality you all showed us. We hada blast! And guys if you didn't see his boat it is awesome. AlthoughKristen and I didn't sleep on the boat it has all the amenties to accommodate a large group and hold all theircamping/fishing gear and supplies.Some of youmay not know butthe PlayinHouse is available for rent. If any friends or family are looking for a different kind of vacation, check out the Playin House, it's worth it.

Thanks again :clap

Justin


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Justin,*

*You are welcome.*

*You and Kristenadded much fun to our camping adventure, and it was quite an adventure.*

*See ya!!*


----------



## Smellsfishy (Oct 7, 2008)

Hi Kirsten & Justin;

Just reading the posts and want to say hi... and I am so glad you came on the adventure with us.... hoping to see you all again real soon.....

FOR MARGARITAS!!!! ............. etc............

I told you "you didn't know WHO you picked to bring you camping" BUT ARN'T YOU GLAD IT WAS BANANA TOM!!!!

Let me know when you want to come to New Orleans!!!



Sandra


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

That is one awesome ride you have there Tom, well worth the $ for someone looking for a week of fun.

Matt


----------



## Clam (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey Sandra! Next time we're over that way we'll definately give you a shout and go to Razoo's. Thanks for the fun

Justin


----------



## Smellsfishy (Oct 7, 2008)

Justin / Kirsten;

Hope to see you soon.... Mardi Gras is just right around the corner!!

:letsparty


----------

